# What Projector to get for my budget?



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have done a little reading on this but not enough but thought I would start this thread while I continue to read. Here are some details.

My room is a dedicated basement HT. I can control my lighting. I have two small windows that I'll cover with a curtain. Light is not an issue in this room. I usually watch TV with a little light on. I have a 55' LED TV that will remain for watching TV and regular shows so I'll be using a motorized tab tension screen. Based on my post here http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...een-size-recommended-needed-2.html#post507128 we've determined that a screen size of 96" - 100" is best for me. My first row seating is at 10' with the second 3-4' from there.

The room dimensions are 11'22' with almost 8' ceiling. I will be using the projector for mostly movies and sports. 

I'm not sure if I will do 3D although I'm thinking that I probably want to go 3D even if I don't watch much of it. I'm thinking future. I've learned that the Epson 8350 is a good projector for the price and has been recommended here a few times. 

My budget is $2000 for a screen and a projector so what do you all think I can get for this budget? I can go a little more if needed but that should give you some idea. I know 3D will cost more but I don't know how much more.

Thanks in advance and let me know if I additional information is needed.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

2D Optoma HD22 commonly found for 1000$ 3D Optoma HD33 1500$. Based on room dimensions given this will be in your screen size range. Both of these are DLP and only drawback is rainbow issue if you are sensitive to it. On LCD side the Epson you discuss as well as the 3D model 3010. 3D tends to be considerably more stable on DLP display however 2D may have very slight edge on LCD mentioned above when discussing picture quality.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Picture quality is important and 3D is really not a requirement for me. In fact I'm most likely not going 3D right now. I don't see myself watching that many 3D movies and wearing glasses while I'm home relaxing. the Epson 8350 is leading the decision right now based on EVERYTHING I've heard and read. My friend has one and loves it. He's as picky as me! LOL


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would go for an Epson and a DIY screen unless your your budget allows a prefab screen.:T


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The reason I want a motorized screen is because I want to keep my LED TV and have the projector for movie and sports watching.


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

with your budget, I think the most suitable one will be either Epson 3010 or Optoma HD33. and maybe if you could strech a lil, try look for closed out sales of the BenQ W6000 as you don't need 3D now, it's going for $1499 now at Amazon and also the Mitsubishi HC4000 ($1150)

But do aviod DLP if you are sensitive to rainbow effect. If you still want a DLP but are sensitive to rainbow, try those with higher speed colour wheel of min 5x or 6x.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I love my 8350. It's really tough to beat as an all-around projector. If 3D is not something you're excited about doing right away, I say skip it. You'll pay more and likely give up some features and/or PQ to stay in your budget. Get 3D next time around.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

mpyw said:


> with your budget, I think the most suitable one will be either Epson 3010 or Optoma HD33. and maybe if you could strech a lil, try look for closed out sales of the BenQ W6000 as you don't need 3D now, it's going for $1499 now at Amazon and also the Mitsubishi HC4000 ($1150)
> 
> But do aviod DLP if you are sensitive to rainbow effect. If you still want a DLP but are sensitive to rainbow, try those with higher speed colour wheel of min 5x or 6x.


BenQ definitely for solid 2D material. If I force myself I can see the rainbow effect on DLP display however if I relax and enjoy film I never see it. I own Optoma HD3300 due to 3D ability and love it. YMMV of course.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I purchased the Epson 8350 last night and it should be here on Wednesday. I figured I couldn't go wrong with it since it's received so many good reviews. I can at least start with that and if I don't like it try some of the other once like the BenQ. B&H has a good return policy and is in NY so I went with that. No restocking fee unless you don't follow their rules. Can't beat it. I'll report back on how I like it later this week. Probably can't play with it until Thursday or Friday. Thanks for the help. Now I need a screen!

Any helpers? Go here http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...103-need-motorized-tab-tension-96-screen.html


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

If you can find one their was some great deals on the Panny 4000 going on. Plus you get the benefit of lense memory if you get a 2.35 screen.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Just wanted to know how projector is working out for you? What is the first thing you watched?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The projector is GREAT. Living it even though I don't have.a screen yet. First thing I watched was an NCAA tournament game!! . It was refreshing


----------

